# posting pics with droid razr maxx



## rollin smoke (Nov 10, 2012)

Does anyone know how to post pics on a thread with the Droid Razr MAXX? everytime I try it asks me for a URL. thank you very much!  this is frustrating...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 18, 2012)

you can download tapatalk and use that app. Or if you wait in the next week or so we will be rolling out a mobile site for SMF.


----------



## hogrider47 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm having trouble submitting pics from my I-Mac it also asks for a URL  but then I'm not very good on these computers to begin with  Will the mobile app help me also  because I also have an IPAD 4 With camera   HELP  I would love to post pics also  it frustrating !!!


----------



## snowhunter13 (Nov 22, 2012)

when I try uploading photo on tapatalk it says "file doesn't contain proper parameters " 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rollin smoke (Nov 29, 2012)

Mobile site works great! Pic problem solved!


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 29, 2012)

Didn't know there was a new mobile site. This is nice.


----------

